# Tecumseh Wont Run



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a sears mower that wont start. Its a 6.5 hp model # 143.986502. I have checked for spark and compresion and cleaned the carb out several times and cant find the problem, It will start on starting fluid or a little gas in the cylinder it then just stalls. Can someone please throw me some ideas....Thanks.....Jim......Also when I cleaned out the carb I replaced 2 O rings on the plastic nozzle is that sound correct..


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you make sure the orifices in the bowl nut were clear? It still sounds like fuel is not making it's way through the carburetor. Make sure the air filter adapter is mounted, as the outside screw seals the primer circuit, air entering will prevent the primer from working and fuel being drawn up the nozzle.


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

*tecumseh wont run*

The holes in the nut bowl are clean and the air cleaner adapter is mounted. I just noticed air bubbles coming out around the bowl gasket(needs a new gasket) I will get that as soon as the parts store opens up. Would that keep it from running at all....Thanks.....Jim


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

lanche said:


> The holes in the nut bowl are clean and the air cleaner adapter is mounted. I just noticed air bubbles coming out around the bowl gasket(needs a new gasket) I will get that as soon as the parts store opens up. Would that keep it from running at all....Thanks.....Jim


It will keep the primer from working, but should have little effect on whether the engine will run once started.


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

*tecumseh wont run*

I finally got it to run with starting fluid but now it runs wide open. I did take the case apart and resealed the lower end and Im wondering if I got something wrong with the governor. does anyone know of a website of exploded views of the internal parts.The governor linkage is still adjusted the same as before I started messing with this thing and by the way it also ran.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can download a service manual from the sticky post thread in the 4 cycle section here on HobbyTalk. You should preform the static governor adjustment and see if that takes care of your issue.

You can find IPL's at www.partstree.com, but they are not all that helpful figuring out how everything is attached.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is the closet I can get for ya. 

16, 17, 18 is your governor control arm.

19, 186 is your control for the governor.

207 is your throttle control.

19 is a spring, has to go into 216, 216 has to face up.
It sounds as if 216 has been moved or the linkages 19, 186 arent hooked up right as would be the reason for running at high RPM. If these arent right, your governor has no control on engine.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to a closer view of the linkage,hope it helps.


http://www.angelfire.com/mb2/visitme/mower/tecumseh.html


----------

